# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttaminen: case Lappeenranta-Imatra

## Mikko Laaksonen

Tänään 4.3.2006 oli HS:ssä laaja artikkeli alueellisiin joukkoliikenneviranomaisiin siirtymisestä. Artikkelin taustalla oli selvitys Lappeenrannan - Imatran joukkoliikenteestä. Alla linkit selvitykseen ja muihin tietoihin.

Lappeenrannan - Imatran selvitysraportti
 LVM tiedote




> Joukkoliikenne kannattaisi suunnitella laajoina kokonaisuuksina
> 
> 3.3.2006
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa voitaisiin parantaa ja kustannuksia alentaa, jos liikenne suunniteltaisiin laajana kokonaisuutena. Suunnittelun hajanaisuuden on arvioitu olevan nykyjärjestelmän heikoin lenkki.
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö selvitti puhtaalta pöydältä aloitetun liikennesuunnittelun vaikutuksia Imatran, Lappeenrannan ja Länsi-Saimaan seutukunnan muodostamalla alueella.
> 
> Selvitys liittyy laajempaan työhön, jossa etsitään uusia tapoja suunnitella ja rahoittaa joukkoliikennettä. Työssä otetaan huomioon myös tekeillä oleva EU:n palvelusopimusasetus.
> ...

----------

